# embossed Whistle soda "waist" bottle, 1926



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I may have found a new hobby!

 I found this old Whistle 6 1/2 ozs. Reg US Pat. Off. Patent no. 70843. 1926. 

 The bottom has a triangle in the center, and A363, followed by a 9.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 17, 2012)

The Design Patent #70843 by Vess Jones for this bottle prompted a lawsuit by Coca-Cola claiming infringement of their 1915 Design Patent #48160 in United States District Court in Delaware in 1927. Coke lost this suit.


----------



## chosi (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's a real similar bottle from Sylvester (Vess) Jones.  
 Does anybody know which bottle came first, this (Vess soda) or the whistle bottle shown above?

 The bottom of this bottle says "R WASHINGTON DC A 834 O" in case anybody can glean a date out of that.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

and a very pleasant St Patrick's to you sir.


----------



## splante (Mar 18, 2012)

welcome    nice bottles  CAUTION CAUTION CAUTION  very addictive hobby your messing with


----------



## jaimo (Mar 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> welcome    nice bottles  CAUTION CAUTION CAUTION  very addictive hobby your messing with


 
 Thanks for the warning![]


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 21, 2012)

Deco bottles is how I got started.


----------

